# INTJ vs INTP...really confused!



## Dreamer777 (Jan 15, 2011)

Amaterasu, i think you are an INTJ

Se is the inferior function of an INTJ which means under stress you will try to use Se but sometimes it is not used in a real functional way, more in a disfunctional way that could get you in trouble for doing something impulsive and mischievous. (

Here is an article from another post by liquidlight you can read, see if you see yourself in the various statements and descriptions of INTJ and make sure and reach to the part about the inferior functions, keep reading... 

http://personalitycafe.com/intj-articles/76896-recognizing-inferior-function-intj.html

(i bought the kindle book today, i highly recommend it, thanks to liquidlight's post i discovered it, thank's liquidlight!  )



I also notice you answer more short winded than INTP's answer, and lots of other things too you say leads me to believe you are an INTJ, i definately think u r


----------



## dreamy852 (May 9, 2015)

There are some ways to identify whether you are an INTP or INTJ.

First, INTP leads with introverted thinking. They have a VERY HIGH standard of accuracy of knowledge, but note: they have an Ni Id, which means that they can generate lots of insightful thoughts in the background but these are quickly subjected to logical analysis. They have an innate fear of contaminated thoughts.

Am I wrong?

INTJ does not care about whether they think is absolutely true or false, because when it comes to life decisions or reality, nothing is perfect. No opinions from human are perfect. No system is perfect. But some opinions outweigh another opinions and some systems are better than another system. So they will think of how well a model can be and refine it. This is insight.

Nothing is perfect, insights matter.

INTP starts exploring more and more possibility and extend their model. I mean, add "contents" to their "already trusted" system of thoughts. So yeah, the encyclopedia comes to mind.

INTJ starts finding applicable ways or examples in the reality to support their insight. It is somehow like, I have the hypothesis, and I need the reality to certify it. INTP does not generally need the examples to come to light when they are judging the validity of a hypothesis.

So the end product of an INTJ could be a "one-sided deeply qualitative analysis of an insightful point of view". Or if they are lazy enough --- just the insight without evidence. Like me.
The end product of an INTP is the "New theory grounded with systematic encyclopedic knowledge and logical deduction." or if they don't work hard --- the theory can not be applicable.

Some more general stereotype:
INTJ is serious. INTP is fun.
INTJ deepens one idea. INTP jumps between ideas.
INTJ asks for clarification. INTP doesn't.
INTJ is darkly humorous. INTP makes fun of people.
INTJ kills the fun. INTP enjoys it.
...


----------

